

I want you to quit Internet Explorer  - pknerd

I am currently testing my updated home page and I am NOT supporting Internet Explorer at all. Given below is the <i>NO IE</i> page:<p>http://adnansiddiqi.com/noie.html
======
paulhauggis
This mindset isn't good for business. You are trying to force people to stop
using IE.

If your user base is all techies, it might work (which I doubt, because most
wouldn't be using IE). But, it's keeping out almost 50% of your users.

------
pknerd
Clickable link:

<http://adnansiddiqi.com/noie.html>

------
mooism2
Even IE 9?

~~~
pknerd
For the time being, yes.

